# Leaking Lower Unit Seals



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't have many hours on my 2015 Merc (tohatsu) 30, but the darn thing is leaking from the lower unit. Seems pretty obvious it is time to replace the seals. Wondering just how difficult this is to do - Only because money is always a factor, and hourly labor rates have gone somewhat crazy. 
Seem like a job that would have set number of hours and set cost for seal kit too, or am I wrong? 
Any GOOD video references to this job are MUCH appreciated!


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

you can do .most yourself you can buy the kit on boats.net and watch how to videos on youtube
Not that hard to do


----------



## Alex from GA (Jun 14, 2021)

Usually leaks are from the prop shaft seals from fishing line picked up. There are 2 seals that can be replaced from the outside if you're a little bit mechanical.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Alex from GA said:


> Usually leaks are from the prop shaft seals from fishing line picked up. There are 2 seals that can be replaced from the outside if you're a little bit mechanical.


Yep, a 15 minute job at most once you have the prop off.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

All right! I am now completely overconfident!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ShannonD said:


> All right! I am now completely overconfident!







__





replacing prop shaft seal screws - Google Search






www.google.com


----------

